# Brute won't go into 4wd - help



## i'm (Dec 23, 2015)

2006 BF 750. Turned key on and did not hear the wining noise. Had slight difficulty getting into and out of gear. rides fine but will not go into 4wd. Not blinking just won't switch. Shut bike off - no winding sound. 

2nd test run it is easy to switch into and out of gear but still will not switch. still no winding noise. is there a link that shows how to clean the actuator?

speedo works.

also, for a short time the engine brake did not work. bike would creep while in gear. Thank you.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The creeping is the belt set too tight. The no actuator noise and the no 4wd means the system is off line but..you should have a flashing 2/4wd light that says that. If you have an early 2006, it will have the 2005 wiring harness which has a buss connector that will corrode. Check for this as this can be the cause of your issues.


----------



## DKNUCKLES (May 9, 2012)

NMKawierider said:


> The creeping is the belt set too tight. The no actuator noise and the no 4wd means the system is off line but..you should have a flashing 2/4wd light that says that. If you have an early 2006, it will have the 2005 wiring harness which has a buss connector that will corrode. Check for this as this can be the cause of your issues.


I second that definitely do the buss connector mod and also dielectric grease all electrical plugs. Also check the fuses do you hear the kebc actuator go through it's cycle?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i would do as posted above an see if you can get it to working but would not spend alot of time or money trying to fix it 
i would look into going with a manual system an be rid of the electrical gremlins


----------

